# Eye Test



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo's trainer has suggested to me to have him eye tested. I didn't even know you could eye test a dog, obviously I know they can be DNA tested but she mentioned his peripheral vision. She didn't want to worry me...I am now worried. Her concerns are how skittish Milo has become and she wonders if he sees people coming from the side at the last moment, which makes him jumpy. He also seems fearful of some people particularly men.
Has anyone experienced this sought of behaviour with their dogs please? 

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Fiver said:


> Milo's trainer has suggested to me to have him eye tested. I didn't even know you could eye test a dog, obviously I know they can be DNA tested but she mentioned his peripheral vision. She didn't want to worry me...I am now worried. Her concerns are how skittish Milo has become and she wonders if he sees people coming from the side at the last moment, which makes him jumpy. He also seems fearful of some people particularly men.
> Has anyone experienced this sought of behaviour with their dogs please?
> 
> Val


Is this new behavior for him? Jake is extremely skittish. Hubby calls him skits sometimes  If Willow comes up on him when he is not expecting it, he sounds like he is going to kill her. One day he was on the floor looking out the window and I came up alongside him while bending down for a kiss and he snapped at my face. He was totally startled . Once he realized it was me he went crazy licking me. You have to know Jake is not a biter. I totally spooked him.
He also is not a people dog. He stays away from strangers which stinks because he is so cute people always want to pat him and he won't have it. 
Have his eyes tested because you will worry all the time now if you don't but I am sure he is ok.


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

Does the vet mean have him tested for PRA or are there other eye tests a dog can have?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can understand your worry (as soon as someone says 'don't worry!') and I think many of these things are phases of behaviour but yes definitely get tested or else you'll never relax. Has he got too much hair around his eyes? I wonder sometimes if Poppy has an upturn in behaviour when I've trimmed her eyes, maybe she can see more of the world...good luck.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear Val I can imagine how worried you are now!
I would pop him along to your vet and ask them to do a thorough check of his eyes. Cataracts and glaucoma should be visible to your vet. If you are concerned it may be PRA then again tell this to your vet. They will offer you advice on the best way forward.
Sending beautiful Milo and you some virtual hugs.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw Val, What a worry these little poos are... 

I hate when someone says "I don't want to worry you BUT....." Of course you will then worry.

Keeping everything crossed that all tests come back clear...

By the way I'm so impressed that you're still taking Milo to training ... Makes me feel very lazy 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

No advice to offer but hope everything is ok with Milo. Please let us know how you get on.....I would be beside myself.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit has become fearful of men. If I'm walking him and walk past a man ahead of Biscuit, he will stay behind the man and seems unable to catch me up. Often, the man will try and be friendly with Biscuit but Biscuit just barks and jumps back to the side. Nothing has ever happened to induce this fear and I'm sure it's to do with being neutered. He used to love playing with other dogs too but has become quite anti-social.

Honey is very skittish and always has been so I have both issues! x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Seen it in older dog who develop tunnel vision. 


Although I do remember a doodle that came to training that I never liked, he always looked spooked one of the only dogs I've met who never wanted to come near me even after meeting me a couple of time. 
It was like he looked through me rather than at me, very skitish didn't like being close to anyone. They didn't come for long so don't know what happened with him. 


Are you sure it's not his hair getting in the way. 

How is he at catching things from different angles.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> Seen it in older dog who develop tunnel vision.
> 
> 
> Although I do remember a doodle that came to training that I never liked, he always looked spooked one of the only dogs I've met who never wanted to come near me even after meeting me a couple of time.
> ...


No, his hair isn't long enough to go in his eyes, he was shaved off 7 weeks ago. It's difficult to judge his ability to catch from different angles because he is so focused he faces me. He can certainly catch his ball if thrown to him or even up high above his head. I think what the trainer is concerned about is the change in his behavior. He has been going to the same class with the same people and dogs for 15 months but is now showing signs of being startled when someone comes into vision from the side of him. It could be nothing but she's suggested seeing a vet to hopefully rule it out, I think.

Val


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little guy hope it's nothing serious but I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Any news on Milo's test Val?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Val I hope you find that Milo is ok and nothing to worry about fingers crossed for you both xxxxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Val & Milo, sorry to read you have concerns at the moment, please let us know what your vets says ... thinking of you xxx


----------

